# intake question



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

a friend of mine has an 02 camaro SS. would his ram air intake fit my 05 goat?
it goes over the raditor to breath.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

NO, no space for it.


----------

